# replantear / replanteo (topografía)



## Grey Fox

Hi folks! I wonder if anyone could confirm my suspicions that (at least in Latin America) these terms are used as suggested in the title of the thread?

I've searched exhaustively through this forum and dictionary, and elsewhere, and the nearest usages I can find are in Architecture, but I am dealing with a text about land and property development, and it's clear from the context (as far as my common sense can perceive!) that the meaning is to so with the topographical measuring and defining of plots of land, for which I am only aware of the English terms "survey", plotting, or mapping, these last two being frequently used in Spanish, since I suspect even in Spanish there's a tendency to misunderstand the usage of "replanteo", at least by non-specialists?

Any thoughts or insights gratefully welcomed ASAP - time's running out for the deadline!


----------



## Atukase

In Spain, "replanteo" could be considered as re-mapping, re-drawing but is mainly understood as short for "replanteamiento" (Reconsideration / redefinition / reassessment):

Example : Existen errores en el replanteo de la Línea Marítimo-Terrestre (there are mistakes in the redefinition of the Coastal Line).


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks, Atukase. In the end I opted for "redefine" as a fairly safe option.


----------



## Iplacea

Buscando sobre este mismo asunto he dado con vuestras sugerencias, pero ninguna de ellas me sonaba que fuera el término inglés que se usaba cuando yo hacía, entre otras cosas, replanteos para varios operadores de telefonía móvil.

He conseguido encontrar los cuadrantes que teníamos para planificar los trabajos y en inglés se hace referencia al replanteo del _site_ (emplazamiento físico en el que se iban a instalar los equipos y a construir la caseta que los contenían en caso necesario) como "technical review".

Espero que aunque tarde pueda servir a alguien.
Saludos


----------



## Opus Dei

I know it is late but I am working as an Field engineer and had to look it up
I would use "Layout" or in my case
REPLANTEO TOPOGRAFICO - Topographic Layout
See www.proz.com

It is transferring the layout from the planes to the field


----------



## Pailander

En ingeniería civil usamos continuamente los términos localización y replanteo que constituyen la materialización de puntos topográficos provenientes de un plano de demarcación en el terreno. Así que en desarrollo de tierras es acertado decir "land localization and redefinition of benchmarks" para traducir del español esta terminología. Ahora, el término "layout" que se traduce como la disposición de elementos en un lote de terreno no corresponde a la definición que se busca.


----------



## Fortunato Y

podría ser "Staking" refiriéndose a la usanza común de marcar con estacas, los puntos sobre el terreno


----------



## rodelu2

When you do "replanteo" in the initial stages of work in a construction site, you are doing what is called "surveying" in English in the same context. I could never find a reason for the "re" in the word, which makes it sound like you are doing it twice.


----------



## Fortunato Y

No es exactamente eso Rodelu. A lo que te refieres es a un "levantamiento" o sea, ua recopilación de datos del terreno o del sitio. El replanteo es más bien la localización sobre el sitio de las obras que se van a ejecutar. 
El por qué se usa ese nombre, "replantear" no lo se, pero al menos en Venezuela se refiere a lo que menciono anteriomente.


----------



## Grey Fox

Pregunté recién a mi papá en Inglaterra, que es arquitecto, y me dice que (por lo menos en UK), se llama "setting out" eso que Fortunato Y explica. Iba a contestar antes, que "staking" tendría que ser "staking out", pero no se utiliza tanto como eso de "set out", ¡a pesar de la multitud de otros usos de este "phrasal verb" tan útil! 
Parece que funciona tan como comodín que se entiende bien por el contexto, mejor con "setting out" que "staking out". 
Depende de la persona y con quién habla, cómo decide referirse a la tarea de "replantear" lo que ya existe en papel y ahora se necesita plantear nuevamente -o sea "re-plantear"- sobre el terreno. Así lo entiendo y me explico el porqué del término en castellano.


----------



## marialex

Thanks Grey Fox!!!! Mejor a tiempo que ser invitado.  Llevo un montón de tiempo tratando de encontrar la expresión en Inglés de replanteo utilizado en Arquitectura!


----------



## La Grandola

Thank you all! Very interesting discussion.

I am translating a Resume and I am wondering the word in English for the person who setting out in the fild ..setter out? Doesnt sound good at all....

Thanks again.


----------



## La Grandola

Excuse but I have just found a better translation...could you tell me if is ok? Land Surveyor? thanks a lot!


----------



## RasecSK23

Excelentes aportaciones. Si alguien me podría ayudar. En obras civiles,  ¿Cual sería la traducción para "trazo y replanteo"?


----------



## Benzene

RasecSK23 said:


> Excelentes aportaciones. Si alguien me podría ayudar. En obras civiles,  ¿Cual sería la traducción para "trazo y replanteo"?


_Maybe "trace and  layout".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## RasecSK23

Benzene said:


> _Maybe "trace and  layout".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_


Thanks


----------



## TITTO SURVEYOR

Grey Fox, replantar means "Stakeout". Is the same word used (in survey terms) both in Latin America and in Spain.


----------



## TITTO SURVEYOR

Grey Fox, replantar means "Stakeout". Is the same word used (in survey both Latin America and in Spain


Benzene said:


> _Maybe "trace and  layout".
> 
> Bye,
> 
> *Benzene*_


The second question is already answered, about the first I guess you mean "traza" -"a" ended - and in English you could say "trace" or "layout". I hope it helps.

Regards


----------

